# Black sand, MSDS sheet and contents



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I emailed the company for more info on the sand in another thread and this is what they sent me.

Some of you are chemists or close to it. Are there any red flags?

Material Safety Data Sheet for

Enviroblast

Section 1: Material Identification and Use
Material Name: Enviroblast
Chemical Family: Anorthite group, same family as gabro
Chemical Formula: Albite, Phlogopite, Ilmenite, Hematite, Apaite, Spinel
Material Use: Abrasive blasting, Epoxy Flooring, other

Section 2: Chemical Analysis
Typical Chemical Analysis
Elements % weight
Si02 * 45.10
AL2O3 27.60
FE2O3 7.54
MgO 4.84
CaO 6.88
Na2O 4.05
K2O 0.68
T1O2 2.27
MnO 0.02
P205 0.03
Cr203 0.11
Ignition Loss (1100 c) 0.16
Others 0.72
Total 100.00%

Mineralogical Analysis
Minerals % weight
Plagioclase 74.98
(Na, Ca)A12, Si3, O8
Ilmenite 5.93
(FeTio3)
Hematite 3.73
(Fe2O3)
Spinel 6.50
([(Mg, Fe)O, A12O3])
Other Aluminosilicates	8.86
Total 100.0%

*More than 99.9% of the silica is chemically bonded. Typical free silica is less than 0.1%.

Material Safety Data Sheet for Enviroblast

Section 3
Physical Properties

Color Dark Grey/dark brown
Grain Shape Sub angular
Hardness 6.0 - 6.5 MOHS
Specific Gravity 2.95
Bulk Density 1474 - 1522 Kg/M3 (92-95 lbs/ft3)
Odor None
Evaporation Rate N/A
Water Solubility N/A

Section 4
Fire and Explosion Data

Product is non-flammable and non-explosive

Section 5
Health Hazard Data

Exposure Limits 10 mg/m3 total dusts
5mg/m3 breathable dusts
Overexposure Treat as nuisance dust
First Aid Use water for clean out
Hazard Material Typical free silica is less than 0.1%

Section 6
Reactivity Data

Product is stable under normal conditions of use, storage and transportation

Section 7
Spill, leak and disposal procedures

No special procedures required for clean up. Use standard method same as sand and stone.

Section 8
Control Measures

Use appropriate certified respiratory protection when exposure limits may be exceeded. 
Maintain sufficient ventilation to allow visual contact with work surfaces.
Appropriate abrasive blaster's protective equipment is required.

Material Safety Data Sheet for Enviroblast

Section 9
Special Precautions

Keep product dry and free of all contamination to assure free flow.
Use an appropriate safety screen over fill hatch blasting pot.
Breathable dust may be generated during cleaning operations. Wet down material before cleanup to lessen dust impact.

Section 10
Dustnet

DustNet is a product to favor the reduction of breathable, visible dusts and is not harmful for the health. DustNet is manufactured by Enviro-Mates International, Pensacola, Florida USA.

Section 11
Preparation Date of M.S.D.S.

Prepared by: Mr. Bill Esser

Effective Date: February 01, 2013

K&E Sand and Gravel shall not be liable for any damages arising out of the use of the Material Safety Data Sheet and/or the product howsoever caused. The product in question must be employed in a normal or reasonable manner, and take note that approved personal safety equipment must be employed with this product.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothing unexpected there. The important part is the health portion where it says treat as nuisance dust. So, no particular hazards unless you are doing something odd like snorting the dust.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Agreed...

They should have a warning label on those bags of sand... "DO NOT SNORT"


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

How would this sand be for a shrimp tank? I know not CRS but the other type?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I would assume it should be fine. After all, people seem to think it's fine for fish, why not shrimp?


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking at the mineralogical analysis of the sand I'd say you should be okay, nothing out of the ordinary there. There are iron oxides (hematite) but they do not pose a threat the the health of fish or inverts as it is inert. I'm a geologist and have studied countless rocks and sediments. The only issue is if these sediments were obtained from (or near) a mine site where chemicals were used in processing them. Here's some info on heavy metals...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------

